# BEST Valentines Day Ever!



## bugleboy (Sep 25, 2007)

Well im date-less for this Valentines Day so I asked the one girl im my whole entire life that never lets me down what she wanted to do!? And Ally said, chukar hunting! 

Being the last day of the hunt, sunday, and also v-day, we headed out to the desert. Good thing we did!...90 minutes later and we had 4 birds in the bag! Darn those birds are tough! Why do they only like the steep hills??? :? You really have to hunt fast and aggressive to be successful!

See! With a good nose, a duck dog can be as good as an upland dog! It sure is fun to watch her learn how to work "upland" birds! Good girl Ally!










Ally and her Valentines Day presents...


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks like you had a awesome day nothing better than taking out the one that has never let you down.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Well done!

I'd rather spend my v-day doing that


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Outstanding!




Plus, I always wondered if you were single.... :wink:


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> Plus, I always wondered if you were single.... :wink:


Your going to make the News yet..... :!:


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

TAK said:


> InvaderZim said:
> 
> 
> > Plus, I always wondered if you were single.... :wink:
> ...


The dude is like 30 years old! Fooled me too!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Stay with that girl , she's HOT. :wink:


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice work on baggin' some birds. If I could make one suggestion. Do not hunt your dog with that neoprene vest in chukkaa country! She will overheat quickly! A lab surely doesn't need any more insulation when on dry land, and you definitely don't want to loose a dog to heat stroke! Yes, heat stroke can occur at any temperature, its all about the ability the body has to get rid of heat, not how hot it is outside.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Very nice work Sean. That Nat Gear camo works out in the desert too. :wink:


----------



## bugleboy (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks for the great response guys! 



Theekillerbee said:


> Do not hunt your dog with that neoprene vest in chukkaa country! She will overheat quickly! A lab surely doesn't need any more insulation when on dry land, and you definitely don't want to loose a dog to heat stroke! Yes, heat stroke can occur at any temperature, its all about the ability the body has to get rid of heat, not how hot it is outside.


I'm aware of your concern, but that isn't the case that day.

The temperature was about 30 degrees and a foot of snow most everywhere. I constantly check her heat temp. under her vest, im used to doing this because we hunt in the marsh and cold water conditions. The vest is a very necessary tool. It protects her from any object puncturing or cutting her chest, sage brush, bobwire etc. Many many times i have been very thankful for her vest. If you could only see all the cuts on her vest! Rather her vest, than her. It's also only 3mm thick neoprene. She didn't overheat or slow down all morning, so I left her vest on.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice birds.

My lab gets hot and rolls in the snow on the coldest of chukar hunts.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Really nice birds bugleboy...nice pictures too !!

How old is Ally ?


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice take,

You may want to look into a skid vest. They will do a better job slowing down barb wire and other hazards and won't let the dog get hot. My pup ran into a piece of re bar this year and I was lucky it did not do any damage. Last year she got caught in some loose barb wire and had to have stitches. 

Maybe I should get a skid vest too.


----------



## hulankey (Feb 19, 2010)

What is valentine`s day means for each of you? Personally what do you want to celebrate on this valentine day? some people do not know what valentine means. Even they know, they just know that is a day for couple, which already fall in love each other. So, i just wanna discover answer from valentine means on different people around this world.
_____________
market samurai ~ marketsamurai ~ marketsamurai.com


----------

